# Turnips selling for 587



## jayxeevee (Apr 21, 2020)

*Edit again:
I have a queue up finally. Please queue here:


			https://turnip.exchange/island/e1577980
		

*
Hi! Feel free to also stop by the Able Sisters. Tips appreciated but not required-I like DIYs, cool items, fun-shaped nets, etc. (would really like a lucky cat DIY). I have a section marked for tips at the front of the island.

I also have a section when you first come in labelled "free", this is stuff you can take with you if you want.

As always, just be respectful of my flowers and stuff. Don't take tips meant for me.


----------



## Ama (Apr 21, 2020)

My goodness, can I please come?


----------



## Kalle (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, can I come? Only one trip.


----------



## Ama (Apr 21, 2020)

is NMT okay as a tip and is it okay if I leave and come back a few times?


----------



## sorachu (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi can I come?


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah anything you want to leave is fine! And you can come and go as many times as you like.


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 21, 2020)

May I come by please?


----------



## trolexy (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I come by too?


----------



## Rockinpixie (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to pop by too please


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 21, 2020)

Look forward to seeing you all! Might get a bit busy lol so I apologize for any wait.


----------



## Ama (Apr 21, 2020)

Posting the code means its a big free for all so I still can't get in.... I might try later


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 21, 2020)

I think I just crashed, so I'll just send the code to like 3 at a time this time.


----------



## Kalle (Apr 21, 2020)

Too many people. Got kicked and lost turnip trade. Could you send a new code in DM?


----------



## DPBattle (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to come over as well please


----------



## Aeris (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to stop by. =) One trip.

Aeris of Elysium


----------



## Soupy (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to stop by got some random diys  and da bells


----------



## Dandixandii (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello hello, was hoping to get another chance to swing by!


----------



## Proud African American! (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey can you message me when you’re free please?


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d like to come by when you’re open enough!


----------



## NeoTK (Apr 21, 2020)

I would love to come by and sell some turnips please and thank you!


----------



## ConiBear (Apr 21, 2020)

i would like to drop by too!


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! Can I please visit! Thank you so much


----------



## sheepyton (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I please visit?


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2020)

Would like to stop by if you're still open


----------



## alexciaramellano (Apr 21, 2020)

i would love to come in!! will tip accordingly!


----------



## swagdra (Apr 21, 2020)

i'd liek to come!


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll keep taking people as long as I can, I'll be updating the OP with who I'm up to. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

Love to come too, thanks!


----------



## aww (Apr 21, 2020)

Can I stop by


----------



## alitwick (Apr 21, 2020)

May I also stop by?


----------



## Bird_9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gabriel from Kakariko, please pm me when its time


----------



## gudetamae (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd love to drop by and sell turnips


----------



## snowchone (Apr 21, 2020)

Nvm, I won’t be needing it! Thank you so much for your generosity!


----------



## pandavillepanda (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come!


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 21, 2020)

Could i sell turnips please?


----------



## kuubiko (Apr 21, 2020)

hi! i’d love to come by


----------



## PinkCrayon (Apr 21, 2020)

Could i pop in too? :^o


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 21, 2020)

May I please swing by?


----------



## alrodrigu (Apr 21, 2020)

Are you still accepting visitors? I'd like to sell. Thank you!


----------



## jayxeevee (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes, I am still accepting visitors! I'm slowly making my way through. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## spicequeen17 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi! If still open I'd love to stop by


----------

